# Oscoda walleye or steel?



## jaypluggin (Mar 18, 2010)

Heading up to Oscoda this weekend, should I bring the steelhead gear, walleye or both? No boat and will be either in the water wading or from shore somewhere.
Thanks Jay


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

It's a long drive from Brighton. I would cover the bases and bring gear for both. An extra rod, and few lures, doesn't take up a lot of space.


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Fishndude said:


> It's a long drive from Brighton. I would cover the bases and bring gear for both. An extra rod, and few lures, doesn't take up a lot of space.


Makes sense to me. Try for walleye from the US23 bridge to the mouth. The rain we finally got could muddy up the river real bad. We shall see. 

C'mon up! Look for morels while you're here too. This rain will have them popping. Morels and fresh walleye!! Damn!:SHOCKED:


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

There should be a few skams and atlantics coming into the river and mabey a late or spawned steelhead. The deeper holes offer some nice browns and walleyes.


----------

